# after market trimmer head for a husky 124C bent shaft string trimmer



## oldmatelot (Jul 24, 2016)

Can anyone suggest a good head for this trimmer -- have buggered up the one on it and would like to get something that is easier to load -- something like a Shakespeare push and load -- 4 line. Any ideas ?
Thanks


----------



## GlynnC (Jul 24, 2016)

oldmatelot said:


> Can anyone suggest a good head for this trimmer -- have buggered up the one on it and would like to get something that is easier to load -- something like a Shakespeare push and load -- 4 line. Any ideas ?
> Thanks


SpeedFeed gets very high recommendations on other forums--available from HD that will fit both curved and straight shafts. Easy to load!


----------



## oldmatelot (Jul 25, 2016)

thanks for your reply


----------

